

How Not to Die Hard with Math - zck
https://youtube.com/watch?v=0Oef3MHYEC0

======
xchaotic
Anyone else can't watch videos at work? I technically can, but don't have any
headphones so I ended up watching with auto closed captioning. Suffice to say,
it was a bit less entertaining than the original Die Hard 3.

